# Too big?



## cinderbike (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi all. Bought the 40 and 44mm watches. Which looks better on my 6.4" wrists?

44:








40:








I can't decide!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

44 mm.


----------



## cinderbike (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks. 40mm is too small? Rules must be different for Apple Watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

40 looks fine. The pictures are WAY different, though. Shoot the 40 from a distance like you did with the 44.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

cinderbike said:


> Thanks. 40mm is too small? Rules must be different for Apple Watches.


I think you're overlooking that the lugs are almost non-existent, so that 40 case height is also almost the L2L length. Rectangular watches tend to be that way.

I think the 44 is pushing it. Wearable? Yeah, but pushing it IMO. But I also prefer keeping the watch head a bit more within the wrist than some others do.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

How you balance the need for a larger screen versus looks and fit is highly personal.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

cinderbike said:


> 44:
> View attachment 14494839
> 
> 
> I can't decide!


If it's comfortable enough then I would go 44 for the larger display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6 (May 12, 2018)

I had a 42mm on my 7" wrist and it was perfect. I don't understand why they went to 40 and 44. With that said I think the 40mm looks better on your wrist!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brokenbuyer (Nov 15, 2011)

Also depends how "techy" you want to look. I prefer the smaller ones just I don't want to be wearing a large black display on my wrist


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Not at all too big , looks great !


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

44mm


----------



## moeharri (Mar 31, 2009)

Get the bigger size--you won't regret it. If I had the smaller size (6.75" wrist), I know I wouldn't like it (my wife has the smaller size and it is too small for me). But then again, I enjoy 42mm watches that are 14mm thick...


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

44mm looks perfect


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

44mm would be best for you


----------



## flynnstone (Jan 2, 2011)

44mm for sure


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

44mm, especially since it's a smartwatch.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

44mm - I like it because you have the ability to put so much info on the screen. The slightly larger screen looks better to me and is easier to use with my fat fingers.


----------

